# Miscarriage 15 days ago - postive pregnancy test today - is this normal?



## sd2983

Hi

This is my first time posting.

I miscarried at 10 weeks 15 days ago. I did a pregnancy test this morning and it is positive. I have stopped bleeding (after 10 days) but now I have a brownish discharge with blood steaks (sorry if too much info). Can someone tell me if this is normal? I also have pain on my left side and backache. I rang the ward in I was on for the miscarriage and they bascially said unless am in unbearable pain or faint - just to wait and see.

I am finding it really difficult to accept the fact that I am no longer pregnant. I am still showing my pregnancy signs - tiredness, bigger boobs, tummy looks 12 weeks pregnant and heartburn. So a positive test is not helping me accept what has happened.

Any advice anyone would give would be appreciated

Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## Eoz

Hey hun.

I have had this problem twice.The 1st time it was just a chemical thing.Hormones etc took 4 weeks for it to fade.But the 2nd was a whole different ball game.

Things didn't settle and I just knew deep down something was not right so I demanded a blood test which showed low hcg.I asked for it to be repeated in a week and lo and behold it was higher.So it was repeated again in 2 days again it had doubled so I was sent for a scan and bugger me I was still pregnant!It showed 2 blobs.One with a heart beat one with none.So it was put down as a Twin that hadn't survived.The other baby is now 4mths old.I am not saying this is the case with you but just wanted to give you my story.

I hope you find some comfort soon as for your pain I can not say what that is xxx


----------



## who's_mummy

No advice I'm afraid, just wanted to say that I'm sorry to hear about your loss and send a :hugs:

Gemma x


----------



## dan-o

Sorry hun, it's so frustrating isn't it?

Mine are still pretty positive & I had a D&C almost 2 weeks ago & have been scanned to make sure nothing is retained. 
The gyne told me it can take up to 6 weeks to go down in some people.

Can you get your GP to take some bloods to check it's going down?

:hug:


----------



## sd2983

Thanks for all your comments.

I think I'll just have to wait it out. I had blood taken by my GP on Monday but that was to see if my Iron levels had gone back up - when I miscarried I couldn't even sit up without fainting!

I'll keep hoping that we have a little miracle like 4thbump did although I'm pretty sure there is nothing in my tummy anymore. I had a scan when I was miscarring but they coouldn't see anything because of the blood so they did a internal scan and said there was "product" left so I had a second lot of tablets to flush it out. I didn't have another scan after that. To be honest they didn't tell me much in hospital they were just concerned with getting me out of the ward!

I'll mention it to my gp at my next check up on Monday but he's of the same opinion - "it just takes time - here's another sick note and see you next week"

Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## dan-o

sd2983 said:


> "it just takes time - here's another sick note and see you next week"

I know what you mean, I've been getting the same treatment from my GP.

I found the only way to get any answers is to keep pestering the gyne ward at the hospital, they tend to take things more seriously.

I'd push for another scan if it were me, just phone them up a few times until they give in. Are you tests still really dark?

:hug:


----------



## sd2983

I rang the gyne ward today and they said its all normal and gave me the miscarriage councillors number.

The test I did today was the first one - I'll see how the discharge is going over the next few days and take another test. If thats still positive I'll make my GP refer me for a scan on Monday. I have bupa cover at work - I'm trying to dig out the policy to see if I am covered for this and go private if my gp and the hosiptal won't help me. 

Thanks

Sarah x


----------



## dan-o

Gosh, how frustrating for you. The NHS can be so rubbish at times :hugs:

Not sure if it helps at all, but I went to bupa for a pregnancy scan first of all. 
Once that flagged up a problem I was referred back to the NHS, so I only paid for the one scan, which was £99. 

Hope you get this sorted soon xx


----------



## Widger

Sure is normal.... well was for me anyway. I was worried that I would never get a BFN and would feel normal but I did at nearly 3 weeks. Hang in there. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sd2983

Thanks I know the whole experience from the nhs has been awful. There was 1 nurse in the hospital that was brilliant but the other 4 nurses I saw were awful. There was 1 nurse who didnt even speak to me when she came to take my blood pressure and check my drip. I saw 4 doctors during the 2 days in hospital and only 1 of them said sorry for our loss - he was male - the other 3 were women! 

I think I will go for the private scan if still showing pg next week - my cover with work has a £50 excess so that will bring the cost down a bit!

Thank you for all your comments - I feel a bit better now knowing someone understands. My family seem to think I'm over it and ok now.

X


----------



## chella

sd2983 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is my first time posting.
> 
> I miscarried at 10 weeks 15 days ago. I did a pregnancy test this morning and it is positive. I have stopped bleeding (after 10 days) but now I have a brownish discharge with blood steaks (sorry if too much info). Can someone tell me if this is normal? I also have pain on my left side and backache. I rang the ward in I was on for the miscarriage and they bascially said unless am in unbearable pain or faint - just to wait and see.
> 
> I am finding it really difficult to accept the fact that I am no longer pregnant. I am still showing my pregnancy signs - tiredness, bigger boobs, tummy looks 12 weeks pregnant and heartburn. So a positive test is not helping me accept what has happened.
> 
> Any advice anyone would give would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sarah x

Hey Sarah

So sorry for ur loss, Im still having pregnancy sypmtoms too got big boobs, tender boobs and nausea still :-( which is horrible as, as much a i kno im not pregnant still got this to cope with , I had my miscarriage induced medically on 12th march so i guess im early days but i so just want a 1st cycle nnow then i can slowly start gettin back on track, sending u loadsa :hug: let me kno how u get on at docs xxxx


----------



## sd2983

Thanks Chella

I kind of wish mine could have been induced. I went to A&E on the Friday and Saturday (6/7th March) and because I had only had a small amount of pain even though I was bleeding like the middle of a period they said it was threatned miscarriage. I finally had a scan on the Saturday night because I said I wasn't leaving without one and because I had pain on the left side only. But it was a mini-scanning machine so when there was no heartbeat they said it was because if the equipment and the main scan I was booked in for on the 11th would pick up a heartbeat. So all weekend we were hoping and the bleeding was getting lighter and lighter and by the Monday bleeding had stopped - until 4.00am Tuesday morning when I woke up covered in blood and it would not stop. 

I think if they had told me on the saturday that there was no heartbeat I could have started to come to terms with it earlier and have a choice about how to miscarry rather than waking up and panicing and the amount of blood I lost made me so weak I could not even sit up without fainting. 

I think I'll be stuck in this limbo until I see a negative test and when I get my next period so that we can start trying again. I feel like my life has been put on hold until I get back to being pregnant again. 

So sorry for you loss also - how many weeks were you? 

Sarah x


----------



## mazza2003

I had exactly the symtoms you describe that were still showing 14 days after my supposed MC. It wasnt a mc, it was ectopic and thats why I was still showing +ve. I had pain in my left side, was bleeding brown blood and felt sick and tired.

Please get this checked out. Mine ruptured because they left it so long and I nearly died. Please get seen ASAP!
I hope its not that but please get checked.XXX


----------



## nervouspains

Sorry for your loss hun. I had this too- (14wks pregnant) 4 weeks after my d&c I was still testing positive on FRER xx


----------



## sd2983

mazza2003 said:


> I had exactly the symtoms you describe that were still showing 14 days after my supposed MC. It wasnt a mc, it was ectopic and thats why I was still showing +ve. I had pain in my left side, was bleeding brown blood and felt sick and tired.
> 
> Please get this checked out. Mine ruptured because they left it so long and I nearly died. Please get seen ASAP!
> I hope its not that but please get checked.XXX

Thanks Mazza

So sorry for your loss and what you had to go through because of the disgusting NHS service provided for us.

I was scanned before I knew I was mc because of the pain on the left and the baby was in the right place. There was no heartbeat but instead of telling me that there and then - they said because they were using a mini scanner, they might not be able to pick up a heartbeat and that they might be able to at the main scan 4 days later. 

Was your supposed mc natural? I has heavy bleeding for almost 24 hrs and in the hospital they gave me to sets of tablets to "flush out the products"

I am seeing my gp Monday and will mention it to him as well just to make sure they isn't another little angel stuck in there in the wrong place!

Sarah X


----------



## vickielm

Hi hunni - it took 4 weeks for me to get a BFN hunni.

x


----------



## loobylou2

Hi Hun,

Sorry you're going through all this :hug:
I went through a dandc about 2 1/2 weeks ago and am still getting :bfp:. I also get pain in my left side, sometimes really bad and am still spotting now. Just hoping it will stop altogether and I can get back to normal or I'm going back to the doc. 

I think it's different for everyone, but wish the doctors could give me more information so that i don't panic everytime something else happens. 

I've never been given a blood test though to check everything - is this normal - did you ladies get a blood test automatically or do I have to fight for this as well!!


----------



## sd2983

Hi Ladies

Update - I tested again and the line is getting fainter so definately still not pregnant :(

Saw my gp yesterday and he said the pain on left was probably just inflammation so gave me some pills to take. My blood test still show low iron so another course of iron pills too.

The bleeding stopped over the w/e but the discharge stayed - now the blood is back - is this the start of AF? or is that too soon? - 3 weeks today since mc?

Loobyloo - I have only had blood tests taken to monitor my iron not to check HCG levels - this must be a postcode lottery service!

Sarah x


----------

